# Too much fertilizer does not cause algae?



## cowfish007 (Sep 9, 2011)

I keep reading posts that state overdosing ferts does NOT cause algae blooms/growth. Since algae feeds on nitrates and phosphates, as well as photosynthesis, I'm confused as to how this conclusion was reached. If someone could explain it or point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I will try to make it simple for you. Take a read through this thread and maybe it will answer some of your questions and assumptions.

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/4882-Confusion-about-EI-and-other-myths


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

The bottom line is this: Algae can thrive at much lower nutrient levels than plants can. So, by the time algae are nutrient-limited, the plants have starved. 

Everyone who uses EI is "overdosing". So all should have lots of algae if "excess nutrients" were the cause.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Light stimulates growth... if there's excess nutrients in the tank, Algae will take advantage of the nutrients and spread. Excess of nutrients in the water column along in a dark tank wont really do much.

Algae also comes by way of hitchhiker through plants and anything introduced into the tank. This is more likely the leading contributor to its spread amongst hobbyists of all levels.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

From reading Tom Barrs post, and from what I have read here most algae's form from fluctuating co2, or low nitrate, phosphate. So, with ei dosing nutrients aren't limited. Most people have excess lights and needs to lower the photo period or raise their lights so light is not limited. The only nutrient limited or that we really control is co2. It would seem more to me algae is a problem with poor circulation of those nutrients including co2, or co2 not allowing the growth set by light intensity. If the lights tell the plants to grow at speed x and co2 is insufficient and dictates plants grow slower then speed x excess light or other nutrients lead to algae. As long as all of the co2 is being used congruent with the light intensity and nutrients are not limiting then algae should not be able to grow. At least this is my understanding.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Put another way, focus on growing plants. That was the original plan that many seem to have forgotten. 

Plants define the system if they the elements that they need, mostly light, CO2 and ferts. These can be wide ranging, but if the light is low, then the other two are MUCH less important. If the light is high, then the others are much more important.

Algae grow when the plants are doing poorly. So focus on optimal plant growth.
Good horticulture etc. Seems simple enough.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/why-dont-nutrients-cause-algae.3217/


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> Light stimulates growth... if there's excess nutrients in the tank, Algae will take advantage of the nutrients and spread. Excess of nutrients in the water column along in a dark tank wont really do much.
> 
> Algae also comes by way of hitchhiker through plants and anything introduced into the tank. This is more likely the leading contributor to its spread amongst hobbyists of all levels.


Note quite. And sterile practices do not prevent algea. Luckily we have an answer from Mr. Barr and a link to his forum to clear up these contradictions.


----------

